# Rental help please



## South View (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi all

We're having great difficulty finding agents who handle long-term lets as opposed to holiday lets.

We're coming over in May to find ourselves a rental in Algarve/rural for 6-12 months prior to buying.

Are there any agents that specialise in long term rentals or is it just a case of reading the Portugal News?

Can't find anything using the Internet from the UK.

Any help/advice greatly appreciated.

South View


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

casa.sapo.pt is somewhere to start.

Otherwise, if you're Googling "long term lets Algarve" you're only going to find agents that target the English, type "arrendamentos (your desired area)" and you'll probably find a lot more


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Your best bet is some of the better Property Management Agencies, we rented for a while and found something via that route. I will send you a PM with a couple of suggestions


----------



## South View (Jan 26, 2013)

notlongnow said:


> casa.sapo.pt is somewhere to start.
> 
> Otherwise, if you're Googling "long term lets Algarve" you're only going to find agents that target the English, type "arrendamentos (your desired area)" and you'll probably find a lot more




Really helpful advice - thank you

South View


----------

